# What piers are in the area



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

I am somewhat familiar with the area, what fishing piers are available. Which ones are best to fish on (Spanish, Kings, Pompano, mainly) and how much do they cost.

I usually fish on Okaloosa Island pier but am thinking of trying a Pensacola pier the mext time I some (from Atlanta).


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

old_skool said:


> I am somewhat familiar with the area, what fishing piers are available. Which ones are best to fish on (Spanish, Kings, Pompano, mainly) and how much do they cost.
> 
> I usually fish on Okaloosa Island pier but am thinking of trying a Pensacola pier the mext time I some (from Atlanta).


There is 4 piers within an hour of Pensacola. Pensacola beach, Navarre, Okaloosa Island and Gulf Shores, AL. They are all about ~$7-8 per day. Although if you decide to fish Gulf Shores, you will have to purchase an Alabama fishing license, which is around ~$14.


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

Austin said:


> There is 4 piers within an hour of Pensacola. Pensacola beach, Navarre, Okaloosa Island and Gulf Shores, AL. They are all about ~$7-8 per day. Although if you decide to fish Gulf Shores, you will have to purchase an Alabama fishing license, which is around ~$14.


thanks for the quick response. I didn't see Fort Pickens mentioned although I hear people talk about it a lot. Is that not considered a pier. How is the fishing there compared to, say, Pensacola beach, Navarre, Okaloosa Island


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

old_skool said:


> thanks for the quick response. I didn't see Fort Pickens mentioned although I hear people talk about it a lot. Is that not considered a pier. How is the fishing there compared to, say, Pensacola beach, Navarre, Okaloosa Island


There is a small (and I mean small) more like a dock at Ft Pickens. You can catch your spanish and kings there, but pompano is a rarity since it is on the inside of ICW and not gulf side.


----------

